# sscanf in Java?



## BattleMaster246 (2. Mai 2010)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es in Java die Funktion sscanf nicht gibt. Wie kann ich in Java einen formatierten String lesen?


----------



## Marco13 (2. Mai 2010)

Am nächsten kommt dem wohl der Scanner (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## BattleMaster246 (3. Mai 2010)

Danke, es funktioniert super.


----------

